# Water Spots in Brand New C8 Corvette - DOCUMENT PRE-EXISTING DAMAGE



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Water Spots in Brand New C8 Corvette - DOCUMENT PRE-EXISTING DAMAGE*

Here's a video showing the current condition of the paint on a BRAND NEW C8 Corvette. This car has 91 miles on it. I did a waterless prep-wash[/b] and then using the Speed Master Swirl Finder Light, I show you what I'm seeing in the paint.

This video is hosted on my Facebook page, sorry about that.

Water Spots On Brand New C8 Corvette with 93 miles

Here's the video on my Instagram page...

Water Spots On Brand New C8 Corvette with 93 mile

:dunno:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Good grief!

That roof scratch must have been done by the owner? Surely the dealer wouldn’t send the car out with it looking like that! :wall:


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

That is truly horrendous state of the paint for a brand new motor , that scuff on the roof does look deep . Has the car got plenty of clear on it Mike ? As some of the water spots look like they may need sanded as worst case scenario. The marks on the front end and the rear look like crop circle marks, the unexplained mystery of how they got on there .


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi Mike apologies if you've explained elsewhere but why do you so a waterless wash with glass cleaner?

Why even do it at all? Is this what you consider to be safe wash techniques for a new car, or is it irrelevant because you'll be correcting / coating it anyhow? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

atbalfour said:


> Hi Mike apologies if you've explained elsewhere but why do you so a waterless wash with glass cleaner?
> 
> Why even do it at all? Is this what you consider to be safe wash techniques for a new car, or is it irrelevant because you'll be correcting / coating it anyhow?


Great questions and I do this for a number of reasons.

BUT - If you listen to what I say in any video where I'm using glass cleaner as a waterless was or even rinseless wash or read what I say in any of my articles - and this is *KEY* - I use the SONAX Glass Cleaner *ONLY* for...

*PREP WASH*

Never a maintenance wash.

When I'm getting a car ready to buff out, as in machine compound and polish or using an AIO by machine - all I really care about is getting the car CLEAN.

The SONAX Glass Cleaner works great. I also use it for a CLAY LUBE and after washing the car with glass cleaner and claying the car with glass cleaner guess what?

The car is REALLY CLEAN. 

This is my style, I let everyone else figure their own way.

I *rarely* do MAINTENANCE washes as I rarely see customer cars again.

Make sense?

*Prep Wash versus Maintenance Wash*

Two very different types of getting a car clean.

:_


----------

